# Insulated Flooring?



## AL Foreman (Aug 14, 2008)

Can you insulate any type of flooring?


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Aug 14, 2008)

What do you mean?

Are you asking if you can "Add" insulation to a Floor??

Insulate under a concrete slab?

Please Clarify your question.


----------



## Franti (Aug 19, 2008)

Um, well, I'd like to know the answer to both of those questions please.


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Aug 20, 2008)

Normally insulating a concrete floor is done ONE of two ways.

IF the floor is already poured you can DIG away on the outside. Dig down At least 2 feet and install 2" EXTRUDED polystyrene.  DO NOT use the EXPANDED (white bead board like a foam coffee cup) polystyrene.  IF you have Incredible patience and ability you can/should install it down 4' but if you can get at least 2' that will do 80% of the job.

IF you have not yet poured the concrete, You can do it Several ways.  Install the 2" Similar to the images below:

My personal preference is using figure 3.







More Information HERE


----------



## DoctorPepper (Aug 21, 2008)

Hopefully your garage isn't already finished!! That seems like a lot of work, if so.


----------



## tectonicfloors (Nov 7, 2011)

I am purchasing a new home and I want to decorate floor with insulate flooring. If you get any idea let me know also. Thanks.


----------

